# We came in from the garden



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

After spending time in the garden today we sat at the kitchen table. A drink in my hand. I looked at her and I had to kiss her. I kissed her neck. I asked, "are there sensitive spots on your neck"? She said, "everywhere you kiss me is sensitive.

I said. It makes me feel like such a man to know that I can rouse you with a kiss. She said, it makes me feel like a such a women to be aroused by your kiss.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Show off.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

We came in from the Garden.

She had eaten an apple.

She took my hand and placed it on the burning bush....

The Master turned the both of us into pillars of salt.

Not Kosher, this salty tale.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

urf said:


> After spending time in the garden today we sat at the kitchen table. A drink in my hand. I looked at her and I had to kiss her. I kissed her neck. I asked, "are there sensitive spots on your neck"? She said, *"everywhere you kiss me is sensitive.*


You do know that adults with mild autism can have rather sensitive skin!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

urf said:


> After spending time in the garden today we sat at the kitchen table. A drink in my hand. I looked at her and I had to kiss her. I kissed her neck. I asked, "are there sensitive spots on your neck"? She said, "everywhere you kiss me is sensitive.
> 
> I said. It makes me feel like such a man to know that I can rouse you with a kiss. She said, it makes me feel like a such a women to be aroused by your kiss.


..and then what happened? You woke up? :grin2:


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Got any kisses left for me?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Personally I prefer Australian Kissing. 

It's like French Kissing....


But down under....


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> ..and then what happened? You woke up? :grin2:


If this life is a dream I hope I never wake up.


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

Herschel said:


> Got any kisses left for me?


There are 2 lines. One for those that don't want to be kissed. The other is for those that loved to kiss and be kissed.

Get in the longest one. :wink2:


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

DayOne said:


> Personally I prefer Australian Kissing.
> 
> It's like French Kissing....
> 
> ...


Dang @Herschel! @DayOne must _really_ like you...


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll make sure I clean first...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

the naked garden?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Dang @Herschel! @DayOne must _really_ like you...


Don't be jealous, sweetie. You're still my huckleberry... >


----------

